# Pierre cartier Medicine bottle



## jh (May 16, 2007)

I have a picture of a Pierre Cartier Medicine Bottle in my pictures i sent awhile back. If you type in "owl "for search.Look for jojo.I have about 7 of these. I am also going to be putting a poison bottle with the original top and glass dispenser on ebay


----------

